# Bloods Lake



## Jackalope

I've been looking in to fishing for Brook Trout more, and more. I read somewhere that Bloods Lake had Brook Trout, but it was on private propert. Does anyone know much about this lake?


----------



## LOAH

Bloods is off limits. I believe it's part of a girl's camp up there.

I hiked in (followed some other folks, didn't see any signs) and checked it out several years ago without a pole. It was pretty shallow and some girls on the dam yelled that there weren't any fish in it.

Despite their warning, I did see some bait fish in a school, swimming along the rocks.

Too bad we can't fish it. There should be something in there.

I've heard that there's another lake in that general area that holds some good brookies and it's open to fishing, but access is difficult with all the private property surrounding it. Lots of cabins out there. Plus, that was a rumor and the Wasatch County Sheriff's office told me that the all the lakes were private and to stay out. I called them.


----------



## brookieguy1

There's a lake right behind Brimhall (the Girl Scout Lake)called Silver Lake Islet. An old aquaintance of mine said there were some 5lb. brook trout in there in the early 90s. I've been up there twice in the last 4 years. Nothing but thousands of shiners.
You can't legally access any of these lakes from below, through the Girl Scout camp, however, you can get to them from Guardsman's Pass, right on top. 
Stay away from Brimhall though. They'll think you're a predator or something.


----------



## Jackalope

Thanks guy's. I guess I'll just stick with learning more about the Uintas.


----------

